# scrollbar weg bei textarea



## dji (17. Oktober 2002)

hy plz

frage, was muss ich machen, damit die scrollbar eines textareas nicht angezeigt wird, wenn der text nicht grösser ist als das TA??

jedoch ist es so, das der text keine umbrüche hat, also vom textarea gebrochen werden muss...
kann mir da jemand helfen? 

danke und gruss
dji


----------



## sam (17. Oktober 2002)

style="overflow:auto" könnte dir helfen, allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob der mozilla den befehl mag bzw. richtig interpretiert...


----------



## dji (17. Oktober 2002)

scheiss auf mozilla...

ok, funktioniert...danke
und kann mir noch jemand sagen wie ich das textarea deaktivieren kann? dass niemand etwas reinschreiben kann?

und ohne das die schrift so dunkel oder schattiert wird....


----------



## sam (17. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von dji _
> *scheiss auf mozilla...*


das würd ich nicht sagen...
mozilla schlägt den ie um längen, aber die grundsatzdiskusion hatten wir ja bereits ausführlich  

zu deinem 2ten problem: das müsste man dann wahrscheinlich mit js realisieren...
wird bestimmt gleich einer angerannt kommen, der das kann


----------



## Adam Wille (17. Oktober 2002)

Mit

```
<textarea name="..." rows="..." readonly>
...
</textarea>
```
bzw.

```
<textarea name="..." rows="..." disabled>
...
</textarea>
```
arbeiten...

Geist


----------



## Adam Wille (17. Oktober 2002)

Und warum eigentlich auto-overflow und kein hidden-overflow? 

Geist


----------



## sam (17. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Geist _
> *Und warum eigentlich auto-overflow und kein hidden-overflow? *


weil sonst alles,was länger ist verschwindet?


----------



## Adam Wille (17. Oktober 2002)

Ääääh.....ja. 

Geist,
*selberpatsch*


----------

